# Puppy Drum



## js395 (Jun 20, 2011)

Headed toward the MM or HRBT this weekend and I have heard rumors of numerous puppy drum in the area. While many may not target this fish, I do enjoying catching them when the bite is good. Anyone have any info as to whether the rumors are true and if so what are they being caught on? Tight lines!!


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

js395 said:


> Headed toward the MM or HRBT this weekend and I have heard rumors of numerous puppy drum in the area. While many may not target this fish, I do enjoying catching them when the bite is good. Anyone have any info as to whether the rumors are true and if so what are they being caught on? Tight lines!!


Peeler crabs are always a safe bet for puppy drum....also you can catch pretty much everything else on them as well.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

What's the best way to catch peeler crabs, and how do you rig them? I would LOVE to catch a few puppies.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

go to your bait store and buy them. they are blue crabs getting ready to molt. Rig them by peeling of the shell and breaking them into chunks, take off the legs and hook through the hole.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

If you are visual like me.
[video]http://wn.com/Blue_Crab_pieces_for_Redfish![/video]


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

chest2head&glassy said:


> If you are visual like me.
> [video]http://wn.com/Blue_Crab_pieces_for_Redfish![/video]


that was good, it is kind of hard to explain in words. The video is much simpler


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks. How much do they usually run? The reason I ask is that the crabs are everywhere near the HRBT...seems you could easily pull up a few with little effort. And, do they NEED to be molting to work as bait?


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

you can use hard crabs and they will work fine. Peelers are better if you can find them. When they start to molt they release a pheromone that helps attract the fish. Usually about $1.50 to $2 a piece. They were hard to find last week


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Why would anyone want to use a crab that is on the verge of becoming a soft shelled crab to catch a red? To me it is like trading a nice filet mignon for a pack of cheap hot dogs.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

seems to be only in VA. I lived in Mobile for 2 summers and when I asked peelers everyone gave me the same response. I would say because it is great bait for any fish that eats crab. I grew up using it so I stick to it.

The one thing I did discover in Alabama is that live shrimp may be better but no one in this neck of the woods will carry them


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

You can us a hard shell female crab instead of a peeler that will work just as well as a peeler. for the shrimp you dont need live u you can use deheaded shrimp from the grocery store, if you can find fresh that would be even better. Also finger mullet eithe live or cut into chunks work real good also.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I use to get comments on.."how can you use good shrimp for fishing"...
My answer always was and still is...."cause they work."


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

fresh shrimp is ok, live shrimp is a killer


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Dig up sandfleas. They're free and deadly for pups, especially if you can find ones that have just molted.


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

been catching insane amounts of rat reds on the other side near the marina of the base. 

at least 12 of them in an hour all under 12 inches though 

gulp was bait of choice.


----------

